# redear sunfish or pumpkin seed sunfish



## Jared78 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi,

My name is Jared and I am new to the group I live in central ohio and I was wondering where the redear sunfish and pumpkin seed sunfish are. I was hoping not to drive to far. Any help would be appreciated! Have fun fishing!!!

Thanx,
Jared


----------



## daj12192 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've caught quite a few pumpkinseeds at silvercreek lake in Summit county from 6-8 inches, but never any redears there.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I have been told that by some friends who electroshocked the lakes that oshay and griggs have huge populations of pretty much every species of sunfish found. as well as huge amounts of various hybrids
aside from those I dont have much experience up that way, I know lake logan has decent populations of both, enough that I have caught both in an outing


----------

